# W: Necron Wraiths H: PayPal $$$



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looking to buy some old Necron Wraiths, paying with PayPal.

Please send me a PM.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Closed.

I got what I needed, thanks!

Regards,
DoE


----------

